# 3 Foot Rimless



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

*12-18-19*









*10-14-19*









*9-11-19*









*8-23-19*









*7-3-19*









*5-30-19*



























Looks larger than 12g. This size tank has been around a while and it was a good fit for where I wanted to put it. I will update as I add more equipment, hardscape, plant, fill, etc. Thanks for looking.

*Hardware*
Tank - 12G Aquamaxx low iron rimless - 36"x8"x10"
Light - Finnex 24/7 CC
Filter - Eheim 2213
Lily Pipes - Generic
Co2 - Pressurized

*Hardscape*
Substrate - Pool filter sand and some aquasoil.
Rock - Seiryu stone and Spider Wood

*Plants/Fish*

Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Afzelii
Bolbitis heudelotii
Bucephalandra 'Mini Coin'
Christmas Moss

Black Neons
Ember Tetra (3) - 11/3/19, (6) 12/2/19
Otos
Amano Shrimp
Red Cherry Shrimp (6) 11/1/19
Goldenback Yellow Shrimp
Zebra Nerite Snails
Ramshorn Snails


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

The tank looks sweet! What light hanging kit is that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Unusual shape, but I like it. I like the length and the reduce width and height dimensions, it'll be fun to see how this progresses.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

@vijay_06
Thanks! Good question, I should have put that in the hardware list. That is actually the hanging kit for the Atledtis Pendant light sold at AFA, but it can obviously be used for any light. Right now it's just rigged with some thin wire and a small clamp so I can adust it. 

@Ken Keating1
Thanks! Glad you'll be checking in.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Well four months later I finally got around to playing with some hardscape for this setup LOL. Hopefully getting it filled won't take another four. This will have alot of moss, crypts, buce, ferns to fill it up and probably tall hairgrass in the back.


----------



## TheUnseenHand (May 14, 2017)

Beauty. I really like the flow of the aquascape. It has a very satisfying scalene triangle shape.


----------



## BenTheLlama (Jan 4, 2019)

Stunning. 

With a hardscape like that, why even put in water?😝


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments! Get my work cut out for me with the moss and other plantings.


----------



## JohnEX (Jan 28, 2004)

nice! I want a tank just like this in size. looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

JohnEX said:


> nice! I want a tank just like this in size. looking forward to seeing your progress.


Thanks!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I tweaked this a bit so the wood blends a little better with the rock. Equipment is hooked up so I'm ready to plant and fill.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Here's the first shot planted. Actually first wave of plants. With hardscape focused tanks it's easy to overdue it and lose the hardscape so I took it's pretty lean and I'll have to evaluate from here.

The plants have been in there around 2 1/2 weeks. Mostly ferns, mosses and anubias at this point. There is some Blyxa and a Ranunculus inundatus while I decide which way I want to go. Might also plant groupings of DHG in and around the foreground/midground area. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Alright good to see some plants in there.

Good luck with everything, and keep the updates coming.

Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Greggz said:


> Alright good to see some plants in there.
> 
> Good luck with everything, and keep the updates coming.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


Thanks much! I'll be adding more plants/fish over the coming two weeks.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing the progression!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks much all!


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Jeff5614 said:


> I like it!


Thanks @Jeff5614 :grin2: Should have some updates next week.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I think it looks awesome! Very simple, elegant, and beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

varanidguy said:


> I think it looks awesome! Very simple, elegant, and beautiful. Great job!


Thanks! Have fish in there now, so gonna try to get updated pic in next few days.


----------



## cynyck (Jan 6, 2019)

Looking forward to pics. I have a UNS60L (6 gallons, 24x8x8) that I've been stagnating with because I can't decide what livestock to add to it. I'm not at a loss, I've too many choices, so I'd like to see what choices you made.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

OK, updated Pic.










Everything going along pretty well. The moss is really starting to take shape around the base of the rocks and I've added more to the back to give it a fuller look. Moss on branches has also filled out. There is a school of Black Neons in there now. I went to one of the better LFS in my area in search of a smaller colorful fish that would scale with a 12 gallon but couldn't find anything and ended up getting the neons at Petco LOL. With the length of this tank the scale with the Black Neons isn't really that bad IMO. Might move them eventually if I could find a smaller fish and go with a bigger school. 

Inhabitants right now are:

7 Black Neons
4 Amano Shrimp
3 Otos


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Still liking it.


----------



## desantes (Jul 3, 2019)

What substrate did you end up going with?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

@Jeff5614

Thanks Jeff!



desantes said:


> What substrate did you end up going with?


Pool Filter Sand (PFS.) There is a bit of aquasoil in the back in case I want to jump start something back there, but it's essentially PFS.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Updated Pic:


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Asteroid said:


> OK, updated Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black neons are such beautiful and underrated/underutilized fish, imo. Your tank looks incredible!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

varanidguy said:


> Black neons are such beautiful and underrated/underutilized fish, imo. Your tank looks incredible!


Thanks and yes I agree. You could probably see from the pic they have nice reds and blues in the fins and color on the body. They are also very tight schoolers. These guys are always together.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn. That looks phenomenal mate, well done!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Jamo33 said:


> Damn. That looks phenomenal mate, well done!


Thanks man, I really appreciate it!


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Black neons really standout with white wall behind tank. 

They need some friends though. :nerd:


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

DaveKS said:


> Black neons really standout with white wall behind tank.


The wall behind my tank is called 'Morning Java' LOL, but I get your meaning.


----------



## RedFiveRyan (Aug 2, 2019)

DaveKS said:


> Black neons really standout with white wall behind tank.
> 
> They need some friends though. <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/PlantedTank_net_2015/smilies/tango_face_glasses.png" border="0" alt="" title="Nerd" ></a>


What is this species?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

RedFiveRyan said:


> What is this species?


If you want to know more about this fish, please make a thread in the fish forum. This a tank journal and this fish has zip to do with my journal - Thanks.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Couple of pics:


----------



## Duboisi (Jul 11, 2019)

Healthy looking tank! I thought things were growing emersed for a while, then realized it's prob during a water change? hehe 

Great job!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Duboisi said:


> Healthy looking tank! I thought things were growing emersed for a while, then realized it's prob during a water change? hehe
> 
> Great job!


Thanks! 

Yep, that is during a water change, but several of the plants are growing emersed since I keep a 1" gap between the top of the tank and the water line to prevent jumpers. Some of the Anubias, Ranunculus inundatus is growing fine emersed and the Bolbitis heudelotii is starting to transition. I also have some riccia that got there accidently from another tank and rested against the wood. It is now growing emersed as well.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This tank always looks so great when you update with photos. Makes me want to do another pool filter sand setup. 

And the black neons?! Gah. Gonna have to give up a shrimp tank to keep some of those guys.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> This tank always looks so great when you update with photos. Makes me want to do another pool filter sand setup.
> 
> And the black neons?! Gah. Gonna have to give up a shrimp tank to keep some of those guys.


Thanks @somewhatshocked This has been a fun project without alot of maintenance. Think I'm going to dust off the 60p.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Oooh, 60P? Do it.

You have an aesthetic sense for clean scapes, so I bet you could do some great stuff with Quikrete Medium Grade Multi-Purpose sand. It's the substrate used in the latest tanks in this journal.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> Oooh, 60P? Do it.
> 
> You have an aesthetic sense for clean scapes, so I bet you could do some great stuff with Quikrete Medium Grade Multi-Purpose sand. It's the substrate used in the latest tanks in this journal.


Thanks! I'll have to read through that thread. Some nice scapes in there. I'm deciding if I want to use the Carib Sea Black Sand I have that has been sitting for I think 3 years, LOL. I have some aquasoil left, but probably not enough for a 60p. Have never used the Quikrete before.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Some notes about setup:

I usually don't test that much other than PH for co2 levels, but ran some numbers the other day. NO3 was definitely on the high end. This is attributable to normal EI dosing and limited plant mass. 

PH - Tap 7.6, Co2 enriched 6.6-6.8
KH - Tap 2, Tank 7 (due to Seiryu Stone)
No3 - Before water change 70 - 100ppm, After water change 40-50ppm

















Please note, these high nitrate numbers are from dosing dry salts and not from organic decomposition. This tank receives 1-2 50% weekly water changes to keep organics low and KH reasonable due to Seiryu Stones. 

There are no sensitive stems in this setup so even with the high KH I'm not having any problems, but more notably there is no algae (even with limited plant mass) and the fish, shrimp and snails are all doing great. I've lost one critter (a golden back yellow shrimp) day after I bought it since I started this tank. No jumpers either with a 1" space between top of tank and water level. Tank is on a 15 hr light period including dim ramp up/ramp down and a 3 hr max burst. 

I never "formally" cycled this tank by adding ammonia or fish right away. I simply waited around 4 weeks and slowly added fish each week after that. The system took care of the rest.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

RedFiveRyan said:


> What is this species?


Those are coral red pencilfish.


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

What a great looking tank.
Do you need that wavemaker because of the 3ft length?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Janci said:


> What a great looking tank.
> Do you need that wavemaker because of the 3ft length?


Thanks!

Yes, primarily for co2 distribution. The eheim 2213 return on the other side didn't have enough power to reach the diffuser effectively and spread the bubbles around.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

asteroid said:


> thanks @somewhatshocked ... Think i'm going to dust off the 60p.


yes!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I setup this tank as low maintenance since there are no stems and no carpet (although I do appreciate those), but the Bolbitis is posed to take over the tank so I guess I'm going to have to put some work in after all. Too bad nerite offspring don't survive because these two are always together. 

A few updated pics:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really love this tank.

Have you ever considered going lower light, no CO2 to make it even more low maintenance?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> Really love this tank.
> 
> Have you ever considered going lower light, no CO2 to make it even more low maintenance?


Thanks SWS

I did consider that and can easily try it out by simply eliminating the peak period on the Finnex 24/7 Right now it's on for 3 hrs. I'm such a big believer of co2 for all tanks that it goes against that to turn off c02. 

I do like the leaf production on the anubias and other typically slow growing plants, which is usually too slow for my likening. But your right it would slow down the Bolbitis as well. Overall still incredibly easily without stems and carpets.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks SWS
> 
> I did consider that and can easily try it out by simply eliminating the peak period on the Finnex 24/7 Right now it's on for 3 hrs. I'm such a big believer of co2 for all tanks that it goes against that to turn off c02.


Agreed.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

I am sure it could be done without CO2, but if you've got it, I am certain it makes everything easier.


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 9, 2009)

Asteroid said:


> I'm such a big believer of co2 for all tanks that it goes against that to turn off c02.


I don't run CO2 - partly because I love how low-maintenance my tanks are, and partly because I'm terrified of killing my fish (I like them!). I'm just curious why you are such a big believer? Trying to learn about the benefits of a higher tech tank.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

CatsMeow said:


> I don't run CO2 - partly because I love how low-maintenance my tanks are, and partly because I'm terrified of killing my fish (I like them!). I'm just curious why you are such a big believer? Trying to learn about the benefits of a higher tech tank.


There are many benefits, generally once you add co2, you've eliminated a key limiting factor for many plants. All plants will grow with co2 (assuming adequate light/ferts), but many plants simply won't grow without adding it. So an unlimited environment is created as opposed to low tech where you are limited to certain plants.

Algae issues are many times the result of not enough growth, too much light and too much organic content in the water. When you add co2 even to plants that will live without it your increasing uptake of nutrients thereby purifying the water. Water that has less organic content allows you more wiggle room with light before it causes algae issues. 

In my tank, all the plants can grow without co2. Anubias, ferns are fairly slow growers. Put them under good light with co2 and they grow faster and fuller. This allows the tank to stay cleaner with the higher light and I enjoy seeing things grow at this faster rate. The tank seems more active to me, but that's my personal preference.


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for your insight. It's great to hear the opinions of someone with so much experience, who has done things different ways and can speak to benefits and pitfalls. I can totally see where you're coming from as to benefits. Things to think about, for sure!



Asteroid said:


> When you add co2 even to plants that will live without it your increasing uptake of nutrients thereby purifying the water.


This is a perspective I had not thought of before. To me, this is offset by the risk of something malfunctioning, and killing the fauna. This is my fear - I am not very technically inclined, and I don't think I trust myself to set it up, have backups in case of power failures, etc., and troubleshoot possible problems before they get out of hand. A mistake can be disastrous, and I don’t really want to deal with that stress. 



Asteroid said:


> This allows the tank to stay cleaner with the higher light and I enjoy seeing things grow at this faster rate. The tank seems more active to me, but that's my personal preference.


I think this is where people tend to have differing opinions - and I shy away from commenting online because it's easy for folks to bash or get up on that high horse. There isn't a right or wrong, just preference. High tech = higher maintenance (in many cases, not all). Newbies, set it and forget it folks - or more naturalistic types shy away from that.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

CatsMeow said:


> ...
> I think this is where people tend to have differing opinions - and I shy away from commenting online because it's easy for folks to bash or get up on that high horse. There isn't a right or wrong, just preference. High tech = higher maintenance (in many cases, not all). Newbies, set it and forget it folks - or more naturalistic types shy away from that.


Yep, it's definitely a personal choice which is what I stated as well. There are nice low-tech tanks, you just don't have the same growth or options that you do in hi-tech.

Believe it or not, I don't see that many threads here about people gassing their fish with co2. It's usually some sort of illness or something unforeseen gets in the water. Certainly co2 is a risk, but there are inherent risks associated with putting fish in a 2 to 5 foot tank.


----------



## Erickc (Sep 2, 2019)

I have basically that same tank but built with 3/4” acrylic for a unique look. It’s currently a nano reef that’s about 6 months old. I may have another one built for a planted tank soon.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Five Month Update Pic.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

It looks very elegant to me.


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

Great looking tank man, super clean!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the comments! Now I just have to get some fish that aren't camera shy in there.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

That tank is gorgeous. Have you considered signing up for an aquascaping contest?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

aquanerd13 said:


> That tank is gorgeous. Have you considered signing up for an aquascaping contest?


Thanks appreciate the complement. I enjoy the contests and the incredible tanks that are usually entered, but it's a huge commitment to get everything perfect, not only in the tank but with pictures that are entered. So you really have to have the time and be prepared to cross every t and dot every i to score well with the judges.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Love seeing those itty bitty baby Anubias right next to the giant, regular ones.

They also really stand out with the sand you've chosen. Like it a lot.



Asteroid said:


>


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> Love seeing those itty bitty baby Anubias right next to the giant, regular ones.
> 
> They also really stand out with the sand you've chosen. Like it a lot.


Thanks SWS! I like that too, I might actually add some more and run them down closer to the sand.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

CatsMeow said:


> I don't run CO2 - partly because I love how low-maintenance my tanks are, and partly because I'm terrified of killing my fish (I like them!). I'm just curious why you are such a big believer? Trying to learn about the benefits of a higher tech tank.


Even lower levels of CO2 from a yeast based DIY system result in better, healthier growth in low light set ups.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Shot of the parlor palm I added in the emersed area. I actually bought this for the house and took a few pieces and used it here. I wanted something, but nothing to extravagant that would take away from the submersed area. Not sure I'll keep it, but there for now. 










On the hunt for a very red small fish, that will really stick out among all the green. I'd like a schooling fish, but i might even go with a dozen or so male guppies if I can't find anything good. My black neons have become really shy again and hide. They do come out at night and the minute I approach the tank they disappear, which is weird because they didn't do that during the initial few months.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

A few livestock shots until 6 month update in a few weeks:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Asteroid said:


> A few livestock shots until 6 month update in a few weeks:


Amazing photography!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

```

```



Discusluv said:


> Amazing photography!


Thank you!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Yep very, very nice photos.

Well done and enjoying following this build.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Fantastic! Look forward to the full update!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Asteroid said:


>


I really like this hardscape. For some reason it's always reminded me of Michelangelo's The Creation of Adam


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Greggz said:


> Yep very, very nice photos.
> 
> Well done and enjoying following this build.





Grobbins48 said:


> Fantastic! Look forward to the full update!


Thanks much guys!



KayakJimW said:


> I really like this hardscape. For some reason it's always reminded me of Michelangelo's The Creation of Adam


Thank you! That's an interesting comparison. The Michelangelo of Aquascaping, I'll take it! LOL


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> A few livestock shots until 6 month update in a few weeks:




Amazing pictures.
What camera and settings do you use for such results?
I love the detail on the animals.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Janci said:


> Amazing pictures.
> What camera and settings do you use for such results?
> I love the detail on the animals.


Thanks! I have a Canon 60D. I think the latest model is now a 90D, mine is like 10 years old. For most of the closeup shots I use a Canon 60mm macro lens. Any SLR with a true macro lens can do the same thing. 

EXIF info for the closeup of the Black Neons:


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

6 Month Update:

Everything going along very smoothly. Added six ember tetras and will build the school larger. I think with the black neons, otos and the shrimp that will pretty much stock the tank.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow. Mate this is incredible. Simple and yet completely mesmerizing. Bravo.
How will you keep fish from jumping?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Jamo33 said:


> Wow. Mate this is incredible. Simple and yet completely mesmerizing. Bravo.
> How will you keep fish from jumping?


Thanks much! No jumoers yet. Keep water level 1" below rim.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

You really have a talent for photography. The scape looks incredible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

varanidguy said:


> You really have a talent for photography. The scape looks incredible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, really appreciate that!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Thought this was cool showing six months growth/changes side-by-side.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Finally got a nice school of fish in here with 12 Embers. The embers work much better for scale than the Black Neons which are huge next to them.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Very nice! I especially enjoy how you used a white background in your photos. Did you do anything special with your camera, lights, or editing to make these shots?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> Very nice! I especially enjoy how you used a white background in your photos. Did you do anything special with your camera, lights, or editing to make these shots?


Thanks! The wall behind this tank is like a coffee color so I did raise the exposure in post-edit to get it closer to the white you see. Sometimes I use a piece of white canvas like you would get a (Michael's Crafts) and stick it behind the tank. With the lights on max it's usually enough to give that white background effect.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Those ember tetras look phenomenal!


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Do you ever take videos of your tanks? I would enjoy seeing some!

Slightly off-topic, but check out this iPhone commercial from the director of Deadpool 2 and John Wick, and even better, the making-of video. It is pretty inspirational for what we can get from modern phone cameras these days.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> Do you ever take videos of your tanks? I would enjoy seeing some!
> 
> Slightly off-topic, but check out this iPhone commercial from the director of Deadpool 2 and John Wick, and even better, the making-of video. It is pretty inspirational for what we can get from modern phone cameras these days.


That is pretty amazing that is all done from the cellphone. Always meant to do a video, just never did. I don't think my camera has continuous auto-focus so I'll have to see what I could do with my iphone 8 Plus


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Get a free Vimeo account. You may find that you get better color and focus in video than you do with photo mode. If you keep shrimp, you have to record video!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> Get a free Vimeo account. You may find that you get better color and focus in video than you do with photo mode. If you keep shrimp, you have to record video!


Thanks, I"ll look into it and start messing around with some video.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

What the heck, some more pics:

Spring time in the winter


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Very nice pics!

And more importantly, good subject matter too!!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Found these little guys today, some baby Sakura RCS. They somehow avoided the "ginormous" Black Neons and were feeling bold enough to come out of hiding.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I think baby shrimp are Baby Yoda for my love of this hobby. I will protect you in your aquatic bassinet!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> I think baby shrimp are Baby Yoda for my love of this hobby. I will protect you in your aquatic bassinet!


LOL, I'll do the best I can. I'm hoping I didn't suck any out when I did my weekly surface vac with 1/2" filter hose. I usually check the bucket before I dump it but these guys are pretty small.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

If in doubt, I will pour my buckets out thru a net.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> If in doubt, I will pour my buckets out thru a net.


I'll have to pick up a fine mesh net. The one I have is too open.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I wonder if anyone makes a net with a round rim that just fits on a bucket? Even better, with a hinge on each side to flip open half of it.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

That would be great. I usually just use two buckets when using a net.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

7 Month Mark


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

This tank is coming along very, very nicely.

And love the great pics. 

Well done!


----------



## lamyers3 (Oct 17, 2017)

The tank has a simply elegance about it, and the photos are great.

The one bad think about reading journals, it makes you want another tank.


----------



## pauld738 (Jan 4, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks SWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful tank! Love how the Embers offset from the plants.

Is that 3 hours total light? Or 3 hours peak? If peak, may I ask how long total with ramp?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

pauld738 said:


> Beautiful tank! Love how the Embers offset from the plants.
> 
> Is that 3 hours total light? Or 3 hours peak? If peak, may I ask how long total with ramp?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks much! It's 3 hours peak. I have a total of 18 hrs light, but much of that is very dim, probably 9 hrs of good light including the peak with around 10 hrs of co2.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I haven't actually seen any of the Black Neons eat any young RCS, but it's interesting to see at this size anyway they aren't considered food.


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

Asteroid said:


> I haven't actually seen any of the Black Neons eat any young RCS, but it's interesting to see at this size anyway they aren't considered food.


I have a bunch of cherries in my community tank with some tetras... forget getting eaten... they keep reproducing! :laugh2:

As long as you have hiding spaces then survival of the fittest takes over and the shrimp go where the tetras don't fit lol. Or I just have really fit shrimp. :grin2:


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

kreesdqban said:


> I have a bunch of cherries in my community tank with some tetras... forget getting eaten... they keep reproducing! :laugh2:
> 
> As long as you have hiding spaces then survival of the fittest takes over and the shrimp go where the tetras don't fit lol. Or I just have really fit shrimp. :grin2:


LOL, thanks. Well there's plenty of hiding places in this tank. It was interesting in the pic that at that small size the Black Neons don't go after them in the open.


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

Asteroid said:


> LOL, thanks. Well there's plenty of hiding places in this tank. It was interesting in the pic that at that small size the Black Neons don't go after them in the open.


I can see the scale now :grin2: Hold off on feeding for 4 days and see if you can replicate that pic lol


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I was checking out some of the transitioning plants on the top of my tank. Here you could see some Hygrophila pinnatifida. I noticed that the spiderwood to the right is sprouting some roots just at the waterline. Still alive after 7 months in tank not including the time since it was harvested.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Different perspective


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I thought this was funny as this guy was good enough to pose for a headshot? Does this shrimp look human if you pretend the middle of it's back is a nose.


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

This is one of my favorite tanks. What's not there really makes you appreciate the simple beauty of what is.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

shattersea said:


> This is one of my favorite tanks. What's not there really makes you appreciate the simple beauty of what is.


Thanks much! Really appreciate your insightful comment. I think all the negative space does work very well. Less is more many times. it also makes the tank look larger than it is and gives ample swimming room for the fish.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

A few macro shots, then back to football.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I have to say, those macros shots are very, very nice. 

Almost makes me want to break out my DSLR. 

You have a good knack for getting a detailed shot. How many pics does it take to get a group like the one above?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Greggz said:


> I have to say, those macros shots are very, very nice.
> 
> Almost makes me want to break out my DSLR.
> 
> You have a good knack for getting a detailed shot. How many pics does it take to get a group like the one above?


Thanks! Really not to many. Once I lock in the shutter speed for the light that I have going most of the shots are good, it's really just the angle of the fish to the camera. If the fish is moving I try for at least 1/160 shutter. Sometimes the fish is kinda hovering (don't know if your Rainbows do that) then it's much easier and I only need 1/100. 

If your getting the shots you are with a cell, then you have lots of light to work with if you do break out the SLR. You'll get some amazing shots of those colorful rainbows, especially if you have or go for a macro lens. I think I need some new subjects, I've gotten most of what i could out my 1/2" Ember tetras.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Are those ember tetras in photos 3 and 4?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> Are those ember tetras in photos 3 and 4?


Yes


----------



## Janci (Aug 21, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> A few macro shots, then back to football.


Gorgeous pictures, Asteroid.
They are really good.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

It's a really slow Monday:


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

just seen in the classifieds of asteroids tank

*** single attractive redhead looking for friend for a back scrub. bonus. free snack if algae is your thing!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

ipkiss said:


> just seen in the classifieds of asteroids tank
> 
> *** single attractive redhead looking for friend for a back scrub. bonus. free snack if algae is your thing!


LOL, I guess your referring to left side of this guy. 










Boy he really is moving slow. I don't even have this on my hardscape.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

nah! he must be secretly moving real fast cuz its that high flow trigger!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Hey @Asteroid clean out your PM box it is full.


----------



## Sup3rFly (Nov 15, 2016)

@Asteroid - Love your tank, would love to send you a quick DM, but inbox is still full. Seriously beautiful!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Sup3rFly said:


> @Asteroid - Love your tank, would love to send you a quick DM, but inbox is still full. Seriously beautiful!


Thank you! You should be able to send me a PM. Not sure why it's still showing full to you.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow great scape, love the long style and the dramatic hardscape!

You have Anubias Afzelii - won't that get too big for the tank? Or does it take a long time to grow out?

Bolbitis heudelotii - I have been thinking about adding that to my tank, looks really good here!

BTW what is the palm looking plant growing emerged? Looks like a very young parlour palm or something?

I keep asking questions haha... did you go with co2 from the very start? These plants don't need it but I suppose they color up nicely with it and avoid algae issues, but anyway I assume you go with a smaller dose compared to true co2 necessary plants?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

andrewss said:


> Wow great scape, love the long style and the dramatic hardscape!


Thanks much!



andrewss said:


> You have Anubias Afzelii - won't that get too big for the tank? Or does it take a long time to grow out?


The Afzelii been in there for almost a year now. They might eventually need to be reduced or removed but pretty easy to do so.



andrewss said:


> Bolbitis heudelotii - I have been thinking about adding that to my tank, looks really good here!


Probably my favorite plant. The only plant in here that I've really had to reduce. Once it takes off it can take over a tank. 



andrewss said:


> BTW what is the palm looking plant growing emerged? Looks like a very young parlour palm or something?


Yep, parlour palm. I actually bought this as a house plant and then took a piece and put it in. Still not sure if I like it in there. I think if you do too much emersed it takes away from the main submersed area.



andrewss said:


> I keep asking questions haha... did you go with co2 from the very start? These plants don't need it but I suppose they color up nicely with it and avoid algae issues, but anyway I assume you go with a smaller dose compared to true co2 necessary plants?


Yes, exactly. I believe in injected co2 for all setups and plants. Anything that increases uptake/growth is going to keep the tank cleaner. I also like to see the new leaves coming out quicker. I actually run regular co2 levels of 30 ppm and I dose normal EI. Haven't had any algae or fish issues.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah right, well I think the leaves on that Afzelii look great in the scape!

I think I will add some Bolbitis heudelotii soon enough, gotta make sure I don't over clutter my scape though..

I hear ya, I might invest in co2... just taking one thing at a time, haven't ever run co2 so I need to inform myself about what a decent system costs and is appropriate for my setup - I don't want things to grow tooo fast but I think most my plants are fairly slow growth anyway so maybe no issues there.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

andrewss said:


> I don't want things to grow tooo fast but I think most my plants are fairly slow growth anyway so maybe no issues there.


Thanks and yes the growth with these plants is usually pretty slow, the co2 makes it come alive a little more. Still nowhere near the growth of most stems. Love stem tanks too, but been taking a break for a while with this top of setup.


----------



## Hujeta (Jan 26, 2020)

I just realized I never left a comment in your thread when I read it back to back a few weeks ago. Outstanding work, both with the scaping and shutter. In many of the journals I read I get the feeling people are trying to copy the minimalistic ADA style by buying the gear but don't quite _get there_, the composition doesn't capture that essence - not true at all in your case!

Edit:As an amateur photographer myself I never even floated the idea to try out macro work, predetermined it's only zooming in on bugs and insects, but seeing your work makes me reconsider that (hard).


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Hujeta said:


> I just realized I never left a comment in your thread when I read it back to back a few weeks ago. Outstanding work, both with the scaping and shutter. In many of the journals I read I get the feeling people are trying to copy the minimalistic ADA style by buying the gear but don't quite _get there_, the composition doesn't capture that essence - not true at all in your case!
> 
> Edit:As an amateur photographer myself I never even floated the idea to try out macro work, predetermined it's only zooming in on bugs and insects, but seeing your work makes me reconsider that (hard).


Thanks, really appreciate your comments!

If your into photography I would highly recommend a macro lens. You don't need anything really long like you might with insects. A 35-60mm will do great. That combined with the high res of most SLRs you can crop and get some really nice detailed shots of fish, shrimp and even the plants.


----------



## Hujeta (Jan 26, 2020)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks, really appreciate your comments!
> 
> If your into photography I would highly recommend a macro lens. You don't need anything really long like you might with insects. A 35-60mm will do great. That combined with the high res of most SLRs you can crop and get some really nice detailed shots of fish, shrimp and even the plants.


Well earned. Yes I'm definitely gonna look in to that, currently I've been using a 50-230mm zoom, and allthough it's quite the upscale the focusing distance is horrible. I'll have a look around see what options are available.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Hujeta said:


> Well earned. Yes I'm definitely gonna look in to that, currently I've been using a 50-230mm zoom, and allthough it's quite the upscale the focusing distance is horrible. I'll have a look around see what options are available.


Yes, with that type of lens it would probably be difficult to use a short focal distance to get detail. The macros are the way to go if you want detail. They also make great portrait lenses away from the aquarium. If you have any questions going forward to hesitate to ask.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

delete


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Some recent pics:



















Added in some Buces recently. I think the 1st one is Titan and the 2nd one is Belindae Dark 



















This moss has grown 3" out of the tank and is kept completely moist by capillary action from the submersed part. 










Had to get one nice macro shot of an ember in there


----------



## Hujeta (Jan 26, 2020)

Class photos and class tank


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Hujeta said:


> Class photos and class tank


Thanks much! :smile2:


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

The sharpness in those photo's, damn! 

I need a macro lens asap..


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Ventchur said:


> The sharpness in those photo's, damn!
> 
> I need a macro lens asap..


LOL, yep go for the macro, you won't be sorry.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

This tank is such a beaut! And it's not just the great photos haha! As a matter of fact you've inspired me to try a cheap macro lense with my phone.. Let's see how that goes 😉


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

I love the spare elegance of this tank. It is like a botanical haiku. Subscribing.

I don't know if you showed the mechanicals underneath. As I fantasize about larger tank builds in the future, I love seeing what folks are doing equipment wise in their journals. 

Beautiful and calming too. Just lovely.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

andrewss said:


> This tank is such a beaut! And it's not just the great photos haha! As a matter of fact you've inspired me to try a cheap macro lense with my phone.. Let's see how that goes 😉


Thanks! The macro will help alot in getting close-up detail. Look forward to your pics. 




dang said:


> I love the spare elegance of this tank. It is like a botanical haiku. Subscribing.
> 
> I don't know if you showed the mechanicals underneath. As I fantasize about larger tank builds in the future, I love seeing what folks are doing equipment wise in their journals.
> 
> Beautiful and calming too. Just lovely.


Thank you for those nice comments! Believe it or not, this tank is only 12 Gallons, so the mechanics underneath are simply an Eheim 2213 Canister filter and a simple co2 regulator/cylinder. A goal was to make this tank look larger than it is.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

This tank keeps getting better. As folks seem to move (myself included) into planting more and more of the footprint of a tank, this tank shows off the class of negative space. If the wife would allow for more tanks, I would definitely try to replicate what you have here.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

minorhero said:


> This tank keeps getting better. As folks seem to move (myself included) into planting more and more of the footprint of a tank, this tank shows off the class of negative space. If the wife would allow for more tanks, I would definitely try to replicate what you have here.


Thanks! I really appreciate your insightful comment. Yep, I agree working with the footprint of the tank is really big. That's one reason why I don't like to put a plant there or a plant here to hid equipment etc. or to fight algae. Many times it doesn't work with what your trying to do. 

The wife is a tough one, I wish I could help you there. As much as I enjoy this tank, part of me wants to start over.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> The wife is a tough one, I wish I could help you there. As much as I enjoy this tank, part of me wants to start over.


Part of what makes this hobby fun is that once you have the tank there is no limit to what you can do inside of it. If the scape is no longer what you love then go ahead and rescape. Just because it's looking nice is no reason to stop the enjoying the process of creation if that drive is stronger. I rescape about every 2 or 3 months on average it seems, so maybe take my advice with a grain of salt


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

minorhero said:


> Part of what makes this hobby fun is that once you have the tank there is no limit to what you can do inside of it. If the scape is no longer what you love then go ahead and rescape. Just because it's looking nice is no reason to stop the enjoying the process of creation if that drive is stronger. I rescape about every 2 or 3 months on average it seems, so maybe take my advice with a grain of salt


Agreed, always fun to see what a new setup will develop into. Every 2-3 months? your worse than me. Next month will be this tank's 1-year anniversary so I'l definitely keep it going tell then. I usually end up tweaking/making some changes first and then I eventually start over.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

I love the macro shots!

great pictures


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

monkeyruler90 said:


> I love the macro shots!
> 
> great pictures





Chrisinator said:


> Awesome!


Thanks much guys!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I think I will return the cheap macro lense for my S9 haha, it kinda worked out ok but yeah I don't know much about "macro" photography but maybe there is a cheapish camera I can use better because my object had to be REALLY close to the glass for me to focus, wonder if there is a way to get photos of objects/animals that are a little bit further away from the glass, that is not like 1/2" to an inch away.

Any links or info about your photo setup appreciated


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

andrewss said:


> Well I think I will return the cheap macro lense for my S9 haha, it kinda worked out ok but yeah I don't know much about "macro" photography but maybe there is a cheapish camera I can use better because my object had to be REALLY close to the glass for me to focus, wonder if there is a way to get photos of objects/animals that are a little bit further away from the glass, that is not like 1/2" to an inch away.
> 
> Any links or info about your photo setup appreciated


All things being equal you'll always be better off with an SLR and a true macro lens than one you can attach to a phone. Light is always an issue, but on a cellphone even more so since the sensor is smaller and does a poor job in lower light situations. So adding more light (just to take picture always helps.) 

Another reason your better off with an SLR is resolution. Most SLRs have at least double the resolution of cellphone cameras. More resolution allows more cropping without losing significant sharpness. 

Many macro attachments are simply magnifiers. Not to say you can't get a good closeup pic, but you will lose quality the more it magnifies. Contrary to popular belief a true macro lens doesn't really magnify. The lens allows you to get close enough to capture the image on the sensor in "life-size" That's why the image is so crisp. It only looks magnified once you display it here or print certain sizes. 

So you can really use any SLR and just get a true macro lens. I use the canon 60mm macro.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

These shrimp look more human close-up










You got me into pearling pics @Ventchur LOL, Bolbitis very happy tonight.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Asteroid said:


> These shrimp look more human close-up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg that shrimp looks GIGANTIC hahahaha! Great shot roud:


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

Love your tank. Fantastic scape.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Very nice, looking forward to further updates!

Gary


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

vraev said:


> Love your tank. Fantastic scape.





Crazygar said:


> Very nice, looking forward to further updates!
> 
> Gary


Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah... more updates please haha, too much journal neglect here!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

andrewss said:


> Yeah... more updates please haha, too much journal neglect here!


LOL, yeah I'll have to do something about that.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Asteroid said:


> LOL, yeah I'll have to do something about that.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I know it's been a while, but I figured I'd end the year showing a current pic of the tank. I got tired of the Bolbitis heudelotii taking over and was going to start fresh, but instead I removed it and the wood it was attached to and left just the seiryu stone. I pushed the two stones together to make one island. The stone is pretty much covered with a fusion of anubias, buce and moss. I added some Eleocharis montevidensis as a backdrop. 

I might redo the tank "next year" or go to a larger tank. I'd like to go larger now, but probably moving in the next year and don't want to start a big project just to take it down so this will have to do for now.


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Asteroid posting a full tank shot, one of my favorite annual traditions!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

gjcarew said:


> Asteroid posting a full tank shot, one of my favorite annual traditions!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


LOL, I got it in before end of year, now I have a full year to post another. :grin2:


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

Asteroid said:


> I added some Eleocharis montevidensis as a backdrop.


You had just commented in my journal about the Montevidensis, and you have me convinced with the way it looks in your tank. Let me know what you see after trimming the ends =)


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

jellopuddinpop said:


> You had just commented in my journal about the Montevidensis, and you have me convinced with the way it looks in your tank. Let me know what you see after trimming the ends =)


Thanks, I'll see how it is in another week or so.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

New Year, new pics: :grin2:


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

Have you noticed any browning on the ends of the Eleocharis? On a different note, does this propagate via running like other Eleocharis species?


----------



## Jasoncor (May 19, 2018)

Wow, beautiful tank. The rescape definitely looks better. Did I spot a Australian amano shrimp in one of the pics? Great job!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

jellopuddinpop said:


> Have you noticed any browning on the ends of the Eleocharis? On a different note, does this propagate via running like other Eleocharis species?


Well it's been two weeks and no browning yet. It does spread via runner, but so far they have been close to the mother plant.

Bump:


Jasoncor said:


> Wow, beautiful tank. The rescape definitely looks better. Did I spot a Australian amano shrimp in one of the pics? Great job!


Thanks much! Is that what it is, LOL. I wasn't completely sure, but it seems to be indentified as such by several sources now.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Asteroid said:


> New Year, new pics: :grin2:


Well done, I'm really enjoying this new layout! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## rakali (Sep 19, 2019)

This tank is out of control gorgeous! And the photography is top notch. Keep it coming!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Hendy8888 said:


> Well done, I'm really enjoying this new layout! Keep the updates coming.


Bump:


rakali said:


> This tank is out of control gorgeous! And the photography is top notch. Keep it coming!



Thanks for the great comments, appreciate it!


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi @Asteroid, I recall you mentioning that you're using some anubias afzelii in your 3 foot tank but I don't think I see it in last year's picture. I'm curious about how it looks like so I'm wondering if you could share some pictures please or if it might be in one of the older pictures?

Also curious about how the tank looks now. Cheers!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

chicken.nublet said:


> Hi @Asteroid, I recall you mentioning that you're using some anubias afzelii in your 3 foot tank but I don't think I see it in last year's picture. I'm curious about how it looks like so I'm wondering if you could share some pictures please or if it might be in one of the older pictures?
> 
> Also curious about how the tank looks now. Cheers!


When I first set it up the afzelii was more prominent due to it's size. You could see them on the left and right.











I did move them around some, but once the tank matured it blended in pretty good especially with the bolbitis canopy.










This tank is still running, It's kinda in a minimalist state since I'm in the process of moving and not doing much scaping right now, I try to get some pics up soon - Thanks!


----------



## ddiomede (Feb 21, 2011)

Asteroid said:


> When I first set it up the afzelii was more prominent due to it's size. You could see them on the left and right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's something about balanced amounts of open space in some planted scapes that just really appeals to me. You got the balance down perfectly! 

I'm planning to rescape my nano since I hadn't considered maintenance in designing my scape, and attempting a more minimalist scape is very appealing.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

ddiomede said:


> There's something about balanced amounts of open space in some planted scapes that just really appeals to me. You got the balance down perfectly!
> 
> I'm planning to rescape my nano since I hadn't considered maintenance in designing my scape, and attempting a more minimalist scape is very appealing.


Thanks!, funny thing is once I move I'm going to go bigger, probably something in the range of your 120U, so looking forward to seeing how yours develops and starting mine.


----------



## ddiomede (Feb 21, 2011)

Asteroid said:


> Thanks!, funny thing is once I move I'm going to go bigger, probably something in the range of your 120U, so looking forward to seeing how yours develops and starting mine.


I really like the dimensions of my tank, but if it were 12" longer, it would be absolutely perfect. I'm surprised that when you get to the 120U size, the next size up is two feet longer. They really need an in-between size...something in the 60" long range.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Well it's been a while, but here's a quick iphone shot of the tank now. Very minimalist with just mini pellia, moss, some buce and a couple of crypts that probably shouldn't even be in there. 

Hardscape is a large thick piece of Manzanita with a few Seiryu stone pieces.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

A different prospective. As it sits in my kitchen.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

Great looking tank! Well done.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice aesthetics! Very minimalist. The pellia looks very happy there. How are you liking keeping it in there?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

SLOBY said:


> Great looking tank! Well done.


Appreciate that!



minorhero said:


> Nice aesthetics! Very minimalist. The pellia looks very happy there. How are you liking keeping it in there?


Thanks, the mini pellia has become a fav of mine, it's much tighter and grows in a thicker matt than say riccia or most mosses. Because of that it stays close/adheres to the wood better. The pellia on the wood is glued and the pellia on the substrate is on lava rocks with netting. I'm trying to get a continuous flow going, but I keep selling some of it off LOL.


----------

